# My new V2!



## Jay Boyd (Dec 28, 2003)

Just finished it.We'll see how it goes this weekend.


----------



## Jay Boyd (Dec 28, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Looks good. I changed the body mounts on mine. I use the old Parma white tube type, front and rear. Fronts go on a longer screw thru front plate. A lot of guys run the stock though.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

This Jay boyd must know what he is doing !!!! :thumbsup: 
Let us know how you do if they let You run it that is.
2slowwoo.. Who do you think designed those parma body mounts


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

VERY nice looking set up...you should be ultra fast!...Do you race with TheGimp in Canada?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

one thing I would do. Move your transponder on to the servo. If you have it too close to the receiver it can cause glitches.
Sporty


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> This Jay boyd must know what he is doing !!!! :thumbsup:
> Let us know how you do if they let You run it that is.
> 2slowwoo.. Who do you think designed those parma body mounts


I think it was a famous old r/c racer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Jay >>> You need to come and run with us sometime. It's only like a 4 1/2 hr drive right??


----------



## Jay Boyd (Dec 28, 2003)

The V2 is fast!!!I'm TQ so far by 3 laps.There's 13 cars in the same heat or it would be more!!(It's the car;o)
http://www.jlapracemanager.com/cgi-bin/JLapViewResults.asp?where=RCXpress


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Nice driving Jay! The BRP SC-18 V2 is by far the best 1/18th scale car out of the box


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Out of the box ? You mean period don't you??? Too bad the thing does not even exist as far as the mags are concerned. Well maybe RC Driver since I just sent them a car to review.
Good Job Jay!!!! Turn thae speed down some and it will be faster. I also noticed you did well in 1/12th the guys that are ahead of you are some good drivers.
Hope they will allow you to keep running your SC18V2 BRP racing machine.


----------



## mproy (Oct 9, 2003)

Jay - is the brp ran on the micro track or on the big track?


----------



## Jay Boyd (Dec 28, 2003)

The car was great but I ended up 2nd.I puckered in the main & tried to go too fast.I still had the fastest lap times but didn't put enough of them together to win.Slow is fast!(smooth)I learn the hard way usually.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I aways say slow is fast but do the racers listen !! 
Next time Jay !!!!


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

Jay where do you race at?


----------

